# Thanks, Speckle-Catcher



## Tortuga (May 21, 2004)

Thanks so much, Shawn...for the visit and for the help repairing the band saw. She's humming like a dream.. Also, thanks for finding and re-ordering the tracks for the wheels..(for you other WWs..that was the trouble...the tracks were filthy with years of build-up from turning..a vigorous massage with a wire brush was all that was needed..but we are gonna replace them anyways).

This kind of help is what makes you guys down here in the WW basement so special.. Hard to find nowadays.....:rotfl:

Thanks again, Amigo.....:cheers:


----------



## speckle-catcher (May 20, 2004)

I picked up the new tires tonight. I'll come by tomorrow to put them on.

The problem is not that they are dirty. The problem is that they are stretched out and loose on the wheel.


----------



## Tortuga (May 21, 2004)

Gracias...could you make it after 1 or so. Really have to go down to the office and get in the way at least once this week..LOL


----------



## kneekap (Nov 13, 2012)

Glad you got that thing humming again. My last and only tire set was
those nifty polyurethane jobs. Dang difficult to install. But hoping never
again to replace them. They are a bit harder than the rubber ones, but don't hold near as much debris and are easier to keep clean.


----------



## speckle-catcher (May 20, 2004)

that's what I picked up for him.


----------



## Tortuga (May 21, 2004)

speckle-catcher said:


> that's what I picked up for him.


and thanks again. She's humming like a slightly loud cat now. Got me so inspired I whupped out that osage orange majestic you saw me trying to patch together..turned out right nice so I made a couple of acrylics to celebrate....

Thanks again, Shawn...and I think our 'barter system' turned out great as well...:doowapsta


----------



## lady linda (Nov 25, 2008)

Shawn is an amazing person. He is aways there helping someone, such a great friend to have.


----------



## Tortuga (May 21, 2004)

lady linda said:


> Shawn is an amazing person. He is aways there helping someone, such a great friend to have.


True dat, Linda. I finally had to ask him what he does for a living. I almost had him figured to be one of those rich gents that just wander around the world doing good for others... Don't think he's rich..but he fits the rest of the description (as well as quite a few others down here in the WW basement)

In any event...I consider my self dang lucky to be able to call him 'friend'.

NOW...that oughta embarrass the hell out of him.....:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## speckle-catcher (May 20, 2004)

dammit - I'm gonna blush.


----------



## Harbormaster (May 26, 2000)

speckle-catcher said:


> dammit - I'm gonna flush.


What a guy! When we gonna wire a cabin?


----------



## Tortuga (May 21, 2004)

Harbormaster said:


> What a guy! When we gonna wire a cabin?


A man your age shouldn't be messing around with electricity....:rotfl:

(Hiegh Ho..Hiegh Ho...it's off to 'band camp' I go..).....:cop:


----------



## lady linda (Nov 25, 2008)

At least you said blush instead of cry. I hate to see a grown man cry over such a thing.


----------



## Mako Mike (Jun 8, 2006)

lady linda said:


> Shawn is an amazing person. He is aways there helping someone, such a great friend to have.


I second that motion. He's a hell of a fart smeller too. I mean smart feller!

I'll be dropping some handles off to him this evening for the retreat in case I can't make it. Still have one more to make, but wanted to make sure to get him what I have now.


----------



## speckle-catcher (May 20, 2004)

I'll be at George's tonight.


----------

